#  > Islam >  > Koran >  favoriete koranvers

## DiederikJan

Wat is jullie favoriete koranvers?

De mijne is soera 2:224
"Uw vrouwen zijn een akker voor u - komt daarom tot uw akker, zoals het u behaagt en doet goed voor uzelf (...)"

Groetjes, DiederikJan

----------


## Ben7

dat is 2:223

maar, wat vind je er precies mooi aan ?
doet goed voor uzelf, en je vrouw dan ?


dit vind ik wel een mooie
3:55

O, Jezus, ik zal u doen sterven en u tot Mij; opheffen en u zuiveren van de ongelovigen en zal uw volgelingen tot de laatste dag over hen doen zegevieren die u niet geloven

ja, ik ben Christen.

en die tekst uit de qoraan getuigt tegen de qoraan, 

Jezus lering word niet gelooft door de qoraan, aangezien de schrijver van de qoraan tegenovergestelde regels in heeft gevoerd.
1 Jezus over overspel bijvoorbeeld-wie zonder zonde is werpe de eerste steen (Joh 8) en niemand stenigde haar.
2 volgens de qoraan-24.2. Geselt iedere echtbreekster en echtbreker met honderd slagen.
3 hadieth - 100 zweepslagen voor de man en steniging voor de vrouw, waarmee hij overspel had gepleegd.

Bukahri: Volume 3, Book 50, Number 885:.....
your son is to receive a hundred lashes and be exiled for one year.
You, Unais, go to the wife of this (man) and if she confesses her guilt,
stone her to death." Unais went to that woman next morning and she confessed.
Allah's Apostle ordered that she be stoned to death. 



geloof (het ~, geloven)
1 vertrouwen in de waarheid van iets

geloven2 (ov.ww.)
1 vertrouwen stellen in
2 (iets) op gezag van een ander als waar beschouwen => aannemen, geloof hechten aan iets
3 menen, aannemen

welke qoraangetrouwe moslim gelooft er nog in Jezus en volgt Hem ?
(en dus alles wat Hij zei en deed, in tegenstelling tot de qoraan zou dat dan moeten gebeuren)
er staat in ieder geval dat Christenen zullen zegevieren over diegene die niet in Jezus geloven.

ook al lijkt het in mijn voordeel te spreken, doet het dat toch eigenlijk niet, omdat het in veel voorbeelden tegen Jezus in gaat,
en daar moet ik niks van hebben.


by the way: ik wil helemaal niet over mensen zegenvieren, maar met mensen zegenvieren.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zaid

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *dat is 2:223
> 
> maar, wat vind je er precies mooi aan ?
> doet goed voor uzelf, en je vrouw dan ?
> 
> 
> dit vind ik wel een mooie
> 3:55
> ...


Goed, ik vond je heel bespottelijk overkomen, maar bij nader inziens, ik zal nog een poging doen om je serieus te nemen.

----------


## Zaid

Maar mijn eigen favoriete koranvers is:

*31. De Wijzen (Loqmaan)* 
13. Toen Loqmaan tot zijn zoon, terwijl hij hem raad gaf, zeide: "O mijn lieve zoon, ken geen medegoden aan Allah toe; afgoderij is inderdaad een grote ongerechtigheid." 

14. Wij hebhen de mens op het hart gedrukt betreffende zijn ouders, zijn moeder droeg hem in zwakte op zwakte, en zijn zogen nam twee jaren in beslag. Zeg Mij en uw ouders dank, tot Mij is de terugkeer. 

15. Maar indien (uw ouders) trachten u iets met Mij te doen vereenzelvigen, waarvan gij geen kennis hebt, gehoorzaam hen niet. Doch leef met hen samen in de wereld op een behoorlijke wijze en volg de weg van hem die zich tot Mij richt. Dan zult gij tot Mij terugkeren en Ik zal u inlichten over hetgeen gij deedt. - 

16. "O mijn lieve zoon! Al zou het het gewicht van een mosterdzaadje zijn, en al zou het zich in een rots bevinden of in de hemelen of op aarde, Allah zal het zeker openbaar maken. Voorwaar, Allah is Aldoordringend, Alkennend. 

17. O mijn lieve zoon, verricht het gebed en beveel het goede aan en verbied het kwade en verdraag geduldig wat u ook overkome. Dit is een ernstige zaak. 

18. En keer uw gelaat niet (in verachting) van de mensen af noch wandel in hoogmoed op aarde; want Allah heeft de hoogmoedige noch de pocher lief. 

19. En loop met gewone stap en verzacht uw stem; want de meest onaangename stem is het gebalk van een ezel."

----------


## Ben7

> Mijn favoriete koranversen voor Ben7 zijn:
> 
> 2. De Koe (Al-Baqarah) 
> 8. En er zijn mensen, die zeggen: "Wij geloven in Allah en in de laatste Dag, hoewel zij geen gelovigen zijn." 
> 
> 9. Zij trachten Allah en de gelovigen te bedriegen, zij misleiden echter niemand dan zichzelf en zij beseffen het niet. 
> 
> 10. Er is een ziekte in hun hart en Allah heeft die ziekte verergerd; er wacht hun een pijnlijke straf, omdat zij plachten te liegen. 
> 
> ...



als dat het antwoord is op m`n vraag:

welke qoraangetrouwe moslim gelooft er nog in Jezus en volgt Hem ?

en een goed onderbouwd punt heb, snap ik je antwoord niet.

----------


## Zaid

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *als dat het antwoord is op m`n vraag:
> 
> welke qoraangetrouwe moslim gelooft er nog in Jezus en volgt Hem ?
> 
> en een goed onderbouwd punt heb, snap ik je antwoord niet.*


Vooruit, we zullen zien of we je serieus kunnen nemen.

Elk getrouwe moslim gelooft in Jezus, maar volgt de Profeet Mohamed. En zelfs als Jezus hier nu onder ons zou leven, dan zou hij niks anders vinden dan de profeet Mohammed te volgen. De godsdienst van jezus is niet van deze tijd en is niet universieel als de Koran. Probeer die maar inhoudelijk te vergelijken.

Kortom, elk moslim is verplicht om in zowel jezus als mozus te geloven, maar wij volgen de Profeet Mohamed zoals ons wordt opgedragen.

----------


## Ben7

> Elk getrouwe moslim gelooft in Jezus, maar volgt de Profeet Mohamed. En zelfs als Jezus hier nu onder ons zou leven, dan zou hij niks anders vinden dan de profeet Mohammed te volgen .


denk het niet




> Probeer die maar inhoudelijk te vergelijken.


goeie tip, maar heb ik al gedaan.

hier is de tussenuitslag:




> qoraan 2:87
> En Wij gaven aan Jezus, zoon van Maria, duidelijke tekenen en versterkten hem met de geest der heiligheid . 
> 
> qoraan 3:55
> O, Jezus, ik zal u doen sterven en u tot Mij; opheffen en u zuiveren van de ongelovigen en zal uw volgelingen tot de laatste dag over hen doen zegevieren die u niet geloven.
> 
> qoraan3.85 
> En wie een andere godsdienst zoekt dan de Islam, het zal van hem niet worden aanvaard en hij zal in het Hiernamaals onder de verliezers zijn.
> 
> ...


kijk zelf maar wat je er in ziet, maar het betekent niet veel goeds.
(wat ik overigens ooit wel hoop te kunnen vertellen als ik een samenvatting zou maken van overnkomsten)

----------


## Ben7

> Bij 1. wordt alleen de vrouw gestraft (seksistisch!).


in dat verhaal kwam inderdaad alleen een vrouw voor, die overigens door Jezus gered is.
dan zou je bij diegene moeten zijn die de vrouw bij Jezus brachten,
want er staat in het oude testament staat dat man en vrouw dan gestraft moesten worden.




> Bij 2. worden man en vrouw gestraft.


ik weet het, en Jezus zegt dat het niet mag.

dus om te zeggen dat de qoraan en hadieth Jezus eer geeft (om zijn woorden en daden), gaat er niet in.

----------


## Ben7

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *quote:
> Bij 1. wordt alleen de vrouw gestraft (seksistisch!.)
> en man en vrouw gestraft.
> 
> 
> Maakt het even tragisch of zelfs tragischer . De man kan zijn leven schuldgevoel hebben of in doodsangst verkeren en dan de nabestaanden........
> 
> 
> ...


en als Jezus gevolgd zou worden ?

ps: er word niet alleen vanuit de qoraan geleefd maar ook vanuit de voorbeelden in de hadieth, waar je niet meer op een straf van 100 stok/zweepslagen zit, maar steniging tot de dood.

----------


## Ben7

Ben
en als Jezus gevolgd zou worden ?

Joacim
Voor die vraag kun je terecht bij de dichtsbijzijnde christelijke evangelisatie.

Joacim
Het is beter in te zien dat alleen de Koran je in staat kan stellen om Jezus te volgen , zijn discipelen worden in de Koran letterlijk moslims genoemd.

Ben
waarom verstuur je me dan naar de dichtsbijzijnde christelijke evangelisatie ?

----------


## Ben7

> Ik verstuur je helemaal niet, ik stel je voor een keus.





> Het is beter in te zien dat alleen de Koran je in staat kan stellen om Jezus te volgen , zijn discipelen worden in de Koran letterlijk moslims genoemd.


hoe moet je iemands woorden volgen van wie je niet weet wat hij zei ?

de qoraan blijkt er bar weinig(misschien niets) van te weten/spreken.





> Waar blijft je favoriete koranvers trouwens?


zie m`n eerste bericht.

----------


## Ben7

heb je wel gelezen wat ik zeg dan ?  :Smilie:  (alle teksten in dit onderwerp)

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *
> 
> 
> dit vind ik wel een mooie
> 3:55
> 
> O, Jezus, ik zal u doen sterven en u tot Mij; opheffen en u zuiveren van de ongelovigen en zal uw volgelingen tot de laatste dag over hen doen zegevieren die u niet geloven[/U]
> *


Deze vers verwijst naar wat komen gaat. Isa vzmh is nog niet gestorven. Hij zit nog in het paradijs. Maar wanneer Allah hem beveelt om zijn taak te vervullen (mensen verlossen) dan wederkeert hij terug op aarde. Wanneer zijn opdracht is uitgevoerd, gaat hij uiteindelijk dood en zullen degene die hem hebben gevolgd en naar hem hebben geluisterd op de dag des oordeels zege vieren over de ongelovigen.

Dus wat jij zegt klopt niet.

Allah is tenslotte Almachtig en Alwetend.

Nou hopen dat je wakker word. Later

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

Soerah 55 Ar-rahmaan. (Glorieuze)

In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 
1. De Barmhartige 
2. Heeft de Koran onderwezen. 
3. Hij heeft de mens geschapen 
4. En heeft hem de uiteenzetting (er van) geleerd. 
5. De zon en de maan doorlopen hun banen volgens het plan. 
6. En planten en bomen aanbidden Hem. 
7. Hij heeft de hemel hoog er boven verheven en een evenwicht bepaald 
8. Opdat gij het evenwicht niet zoudt verstoren. 
9. Houdt de weegschaal naar recht en doet aan de maat niet tekort. 
10. En Hij heeft de aarde voor Zijn schepselen gemaakt: 
11. Daarop zijn vruchten en palmbomen met scheden, 
12. En gebolsterd graan en geurige bloemen, 
13. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
14. Hij schiep de mens uit droge klei, als aardewerk. 
15. En Hij schiep de djinn uit de vlam van Vuur. 
16. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
17. De Heer der twee Oosten en de Heer der twee Westen! 
18. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
19. Hij heeft de twee zeen gescheiden, die elkander eens zullen ontmoeten. 
20. Daartussen is een versperring geplaatst welke zij niet kunnen passeren. 
21. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
22. Er komen paarlen en koraal uit beide (zeen) vandaan. 
23. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
24. En van Hem zijn de bergenhoge schepen op zee. 
25. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
26. Al hetgeen is, zal vergaan. 
27. En er blijft alleen het Aangezicht van uw Heer, de Bezitter van Heerlijkheid en Eer. 
28. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer uilt gij dan ontkennen? 
29. Van Hem smeken allen, die in de hemelen en op aarde zijn, (gunsten) af. Elk dag toont Hij een andere Heerlijkheid. 
30. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
31. Wij zullen spoedig met u afrekenen, o gij twee volkeren! 
32. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
33. O, groep van djinn en mensen; als gij de grenzen der hemelen en der aarde wilt overschrijden, probeert dit dan. Doch gij zult dit zonder gezag stellig niet kunnen doen. 
34. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
35. Er zullen vurige vlammen en gesmolten koper tegen u worden gezonden en gij zult u niet kunnen verweren. 
36. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
37. En wanneer de hemel uiteengespleten en rosssig wordt als een roodgeverfde huid. 
38. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
39. Op die Dag zullen mens noch djinn worden ondervraagd over hun zonden. 
40. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
41. De schuldigen zullen aan hun kenmerken worden herkend en zij zullen worden gegrepen bij haren en voeten. 
42. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
43. Dit is de hel door de schuldigen verloochend. 
44. Zij zullen daar tussen vuur en fel kokend water rondgaan. 
45. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
46. Maar er zullen voor hem die het verschijnen voor zijn Heer vreest, twee tuinen zijn, 
47. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
48. Van verschillende soort. 
49. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
50. In beide zullen twee fonteinen stromen. 
51. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
52. Daarin zullen alle vruchten tweesoortig zijn. 
53. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
54. Zij zullen zich nedervlijen op divans met tapijten waarvan de voeringen van dikke zijde zullen zijn. En het fruit der tuinen zal dicht bij de hand liggen. 
55. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
56. Daarin zullen kuise meisjes zijn met zedige blik, door mens noch djinn ooit aangeraakt. 
57. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
58. Als waren zij robijnen en koralen. 
59. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
60. De beloning van goedheid kan niet anders dan goedheid zijn. 
61. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
62. En naast deze twee zijn er nog twee tuinen. 
63. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
64. Donkergroen van gebladerte, 
65. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
66. Daarin zullen ook twee bronnen zijn die water in overvloed spuiten. 
67. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
68. In beide zullen er vruchten, dadels en granaatappels zijn. 
69. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
70. Daarin zullen goede en schone meisjes zijn. 
71. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
72. Schonen in paviljoenen gehuisvest. 
73. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
74. Die vr hen mensen noch djinn hebben aangeraakt. 
75. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
76. Rustend op groene kussens en prachtige tapijten. 
77. Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer wilt gij dan ontkennen? 
78. Gezegend zij de naam van uw Heer, de Bezitter van Heerlijkheid en Eer. 

Allahs woord is de waarheid.


Ik weet dat het om de favoriete vers gaat maar die hele soerah vind ik gewoon mooi vandaar.

Toedels

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Zaid_ 
> *Maar mijn eigen favoriete koranvers is:
> 
> 31. De Wijzen (Loqmaan) 
> 13. Toen Loqmaan tot zijn zoon, terwijl hij hem raad gaf, zeide: "O mijn lieve zoon, ken geen medegoden aan Allah toe; afgoderij is inderdaad een grote ongerechtigheid." 
> 
> 14. Wij hebhen de mens op het hart gedrukt betreffende zijn ouders, zijn moeder droeg hem in zwakte op zwakte, en zijn zogen nam twee jaren in beslag. Zeg Mij en uw ouders dank, tot Mij is de terugkeer. 
> 
> 15. Maar indien (uw ouders) trachten u iets met Mij te doen vereenzelvigen, waarvan gij geen kennis hebt, gehoorzaam hen niet. Doch leef met hen samen in de wereld op een behoorlijke wijze en volg de weg van hem die zich tot Mij richt. Dan zult gij tot Mij terugkeren en Ik zal u inlichten over hetgeen gij deedt. - 
> ...


 Beste Zaid wat wil je met versen die door Mohamad geabrogeerd wordt? Dat zijn versen die Mohamad in Mekka gepredikt heeft ,en in Medina voor ongeldigd heeft verlaard
31. De Wijzen (Loqmaan) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Geopenbaard vr de Hidjrah. Dit hoofdstuk heeft 34 strofen. 

In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 

1. Alif Laam Miem. 

2. Dit zijn verzen van het Boek vol van Wijsheid.  :jumping:   :jumping:

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door AbdoelAfuw_ 
> *Soerah 55 Ar-rahmaan. (Glorieuze)
> 
> In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 
> 1. De Barmhartige 
> 2. Heeft de Koran onderwezen. 
> 3. Hij heeft de mens geschapen 
> 4. En heeft hem de uiteenzetting (er van) geleerd. 
> 5. De zon en de maan doorlopen hun banen volgens het plan. 
> ...


 Vind ik ook Abdoel Awuf moeie versen zitten er in, Jammer eigenlijk dat Moehamad het in Medina door betere versen heeft vervangen.
55. De Meest Gracieuze (Ar-Rahmaan) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Geopenbaard vr de Hidjrah. Dit hoofdstuk heeft 78 strofen. 

In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 

1. De Barmhartige 

2. Heeft de Koran onderwezen. 

3. Hij heeft de mens geschapen 

4. En heeft hem de uiteenzetting (er van) geleerd. 

5. De zon en de maan doorlopen hun banen volgens het plan. 

6. En planten en bomen aanbidden Hem. 

 :jumping:   :jumping:

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Beste Zaid wat wil je met versen die door Mohamad geabrogeerd wordt? Dat zijn versen die Mohamad in Mekka gepredikt heeft ,en in Medina voor ongeldigd heeft verlaard
> 31. De Wijzen (Loqmaan) 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Geopenbaard vr de Hidjrah. Dit hoofdstuk heeft 34 strofen. 
> 
> In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 
> 
> ...


Beste luckybee, 
ik weet echt niet waar jij dat soort info vandaan haalt.
Als die verzen zijn te niet gedaan dan zouden ze geen eens in de Koran voorkomen. En het is niet aan Mohamed vzmh dat hij het woord van Allah te niet doet. Behalve als Allah hem dat opdraagt te doen. Ik weet niet wat voor hadieth hebt gelezen maar naar mijn mening is dat een volstrekte onzin. Niet elke ahadieth is erkent dat je daar rekening mee houd.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door AbdoelAfuw_ 
> *Beste luckybee, 
> ik weet echt niet waar jij dat soort info vandaan haalt.
> Als die verzen zijn te niet gedaan dan zouden ze geen eens in de Koran voorkomen. En het is niet aan Mohamed vzmh dat hij het woord van Allah te niet doet. Behalve als Allah hem dat opdraagt te doen. Ik weet niet wat voor hadieth hebt gelezen maar naar mijn mening is dat een volstrekte onzin. Niet elke ahadieth is erkent dat je daar rekening mee houd.*


 Uit mijn qoraan beste Abdoel Afuw. Ik heb jegezegd dat mijn bronnen de qoran is  :jumping:   :jumping:

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Zeg totaal niet gewaardeerde saulinische intrigant, wilt u onmiddelijk ophouden met uw verdeel en heers spelletjes .
> Niets schijnt heilig te zijn voor uw saulinische arrogantie. Het onderwerp van de draad heet favoriete koranvers en het is niet de bedoeling dat hier Gods Woord in twijfel getrokken wordt.
> 
> *


 Tsia meneer Joacim, ik vind het maar raar dat juist deze geabrogeerde versen ze als hun favorite versennoemden?Dus na de hidjra heeft Mohamad de profeet geen ,mooie versen meer gepredict? Waar schijnlijk ligt het daaraan,dat deze geabrogeerde versen, als Takkeya aan de ongelovigen,verkopen kan?
Er zijn meerdere voorbeelden in de Qoraan, dat niet in een monotheistische heilige boek past. Wat zeg je van Soera 53 versen 19 en 20
Dat over de dochters van AL Lah,Laat,Ozza en Manaat spreekt? Waren dat niet de drie maand godinnen, van de Jahil tijden van Mekka?Wat doen zij in een Monotheistische Heilige geschrift?
Hoe zo ben ik arrogant ? en wie zou ik willen verdelen?Ik had gedacht julie willen een discusie?
 :slapen:  over onze religie's?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *
> Wat betreft Soerat Loekmaan staat er (vertaald) in het opschrift:
> 
> 31 soerat loekmaan
> Loekmaan
> Mekkaans, behalve vss. 27, 28, 29 die Medinisch zijn,
> 34 verzen
> Neergedaald na as-saffaat (37)
> ...


 Soera 9 vers :"23. O gij, die gelooft, neemt uw vaders en uw broeders niet tot vrienden als zij ongeloof boven geloof verkiezen. En wie onder u met hen bevriend is behoort tot de overtreders. 

Heb je al alle contacten tot je ouders en vamilie afgebroken, Joaciem? Volgens deze toevoeging moet je dat doen.
Ik ben geen afgodendienaar joaciem maar een christen,geen erg vrome,maar een calvinist,en gelooft in JHWH de Vader,Jesus de zoon en de Heilige geesten. Die vertel me tenminste niet dat ik zelfs mijn vamilie moet afmaken als ze ,ongeloof boven geloof verkiezen. MAW moslim worden.
Tsia dreigingen en intimidatie dat is julie weg, niet de meine.Geen wonder bij zo'n OORLOG'S GOD

----------


## luckybee

Beste joaciem, heb je wel eens bedacht dat, door te zeggen dat Jesus een gewone profeet is dat onder Mohamad staat voor ons een belediging is?Dat is god's lastering van de eerste orde?Dat heeft buiten Iblis nog niemand durfen doen. En nu weer Mohamad?
Dat is als het ware, als iemand zijn baas degradeerd, tot zijn ondergeschikte.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Beste joaciem, heb je wel eens bedacht dat, door te zeggen dat Jesus een gewone profeet is dat onder Mohamad staat voor ons een belediging is?Dat is god's lastering van de eerste orde?Dat heeft buiten Iblis nog niemand durfen doen. En nu weer Mohamad?
> Dat is als het ware, als iemand zijn baas degradeerd, tot zijn ondergeschikte.*


Voor het gefal dat iemand niet weet wie Iblis is,wij noemden hem Lucifer

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Soera 9 vers :"23. O gij, die gelooft, neemt uw vaders en uw broeders niet tot vrienden als zij ongeloof boven geloof verkiezen. En wie onder u met hen bevriend is behoort tot de overtreders. 
> 
> Heb je al alle contacten tot je ouders en vamilie afgebroken, Joaciem? Volgens deze toevoeging moet je dat doen.
> Ik ben geen afgodendienaar joaciem maar een christen,geen erg vrome,maar een calvinist,en gelooft in JHWH de Vader,Jesus de zoon en de Heilige geesten. Die vertel me tenminste niet dat ik zelfs mijn vamilie moet afmaken als ze ,ongeloof boven geloof verkiezen. MAW moslim worden.
> Tsia dreigingen en intimidatie dat is julie weg, niet de meine.Geen wonder bij zo'n OORLOG'S GOD*




Soerah at Taubah 
9 vers: 23 
In de naam van Allah, de Erbamer, de Meest Barmhartige.

O jullie die geloven, neemt jullie vaders en jullie broeders niet als leiders wanneer zij het ongeloof verkiezen boven het geloof. En wie van jullie hen tot leiders maakt: zij zijn degenen die de onrechtplegers zijn.

Duidelijk verschil tussen vrienden en leiders. Maar jij begrijpt het Arabische taal niet dus jij weet niet beter! Alleen dwazen hebben kritiek op de koran maar ze begrijpen geen eens wat er precies staat!

De Koran zegt duidelijk:

Soerah Loeqman
31 vers: 14 en 15
In de naam van Allah, de Erbamer, de Meest Barmhatige.

En Wij bevolen de mens goedheid jegens zijn ouders. Zijn moeder droeg hem in zwakheid op zwakheid, en het zogen van hem duurde 2 jaar. Wees daarom Mij en jouw ouders dankbaar. Tot Mij is de terugkeer.

En als zij jouw dwingen dat jij iets aan Mij toekent, zonder dat jij er kennis over hebt: gehoorzaam hun dan niet. En vergezel hen vriendelijk op de wereld. En volg de Weg van diegene die zich tot Mij hebben gewend. Daarna is tot Mij jullie terugkeer. Dan zal Ik jullie op de hoogte brengen van wat jullie plachten te doen.

Luckybee je moet inzien dat je kritiek hebt op de waarheid. Je moet begrijpen dat je niet opgewassen bent tegen deze waarheid. 

Gepaste uitdrukking voor jouw ga niet in strijd als je weet dat je verliest!

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door AbdoelAfuw_ 
> *Soerah at Taubah 
> 9 vers: 23 
> In de naam van Allah, de Erbamer, de Meest Barmhartige.
> 
> O jullie die geloven, neemt jullie vaders en jullie broeders niet als leiders wanneer zij het ongeloof verkiezen boven het geloof. En wie van jullie hen tot leiders maakt: zij zijn degenen die de onrechtplegers zijn.
> 
> Duidelijk verschil tussen vrienden en leiders. Maar jij begrijpt het Arabische taal niet dus jij weet niet beter! Alleen dwazen hebben kritiek op de koran maar ze begrijpen geen eens wat er precies staat!
> 
> ...


 Beste Abdoel Awuf nu kom je weer met een soera uit de Mekkah predikingen die gelden toch helemaal niet meer. ze zijn door betere vervangen en vervolstandigd Soera 31 vers en:"31. De Wijzen (Loqmaan) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Geopenbaard vr de Hidjrah. Dit hoofdstuk heeft 34 strofen. 

In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 

1. Alif Laam Miem. 

2. Dit zijn verzen van het Boek vol van Wijsheid. 

3. Een leiding en een genade voor de goeden. 

Wie wil je eigenlijk voor de gek houden?Je zelf? Jammer dat je niet met soera 9 verder gaat ,daar zijn een paar pittige versen te lezen.  :slapen:  
Mijn Qoran is de ned. vertaling van Yousouf Ali, of betergezegd de Nederlandse vertaling uide Engelse vertaling van Yousouf Ali, in de hele moslim wereld een erkende qoran vertaling

----------


## luckybee

In een andere topic overde Hadith heb ik dit gevonden:"Het zou van groot nut zijn als we hier een aantal van deze voorbeelden zouden geven, want dit zal degenen berispen of waarschuwen die blindelings de mening van de imaams volgen - of zelfs van degene ver onder het niveau van de imaams - , terwijl ze vasthouden aan hun madhabs of meningen alsof deze regelrecht uit de hemel komen! Maar Allaah, Machtig en Verheven, zegt:

Volgt wat van jullie Heer naar jullie is neergezonden en volgt in plaats van Hem geen andere beschermers; Hoe weinig laten jullie je vermanen! [7:3]


Imaam aboe Haniefa rahimahoe llaah 

De eerste van hen is aboe Haniefah Noe'aam ibn Thaabit, door wiens metgezellen diverse uitspraken en waarschuwingen zijn overgeleverd, allemaal leidend tot een zaak: de verplichting de hadieth te accepteren, en te stoppen met het volgen van imaams die tegengestelde meningen hebben:

quote: 
Als een hadieth sahieh wordt bevonden, dan is dat mijn madhab. 


quote: 
Het is voor niemand halal om meningen te accepteren als ze niet weten waar wij ze vandaan hebben. 


quote: 
Het is Haram voor iemand die mijn bewijsvoering niet kent, om uitspraken te doen op basis van deze woorden. 


quote: 
Wanneer ik iets zeg, dat in tegenspraak is met het Boek van Allaah Ta'ala of met wat verteld is door de boodschapper, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, negeer dan mijn uitspraak. 



Imaam Maaliek ibn Anas rahimahoe llaah 

quote: 
Voorzeker, ik ben slechts een sterveling: ik maak (soms) fouten en ik ben (soms) juist. Kijk daarom naar mijn meningen: accepteer alles wat overeenkomt met het Boek en de Soennah; en negeer al hetgeen dat niet overeenkomt met het Boek en de Soennah. 


quote: 
Van iedereen van na de profeet, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zal zijn uitspraken worden geaccepteerd en worden verworpen - maar niet van de profeet, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem. 


quote: 
Ibn Wahb heeft gezegd: "Ik hoorde dat er aan Maaliek werd gevraagd over het reinigen tussen de tenen tijdens woedoe-e." Hij zei: De mensen hoeven dit niet te doen. 

Ik benaderde hem niet totdat de menigte minder was geworden, en zei toen tegen hem;
quote: 
"Wij kennen daar een Soennah over." Hij zei: Hoe luidt die? Ik zei, Laith ibn Sa'ed, ibn Lahie'ah en 'Amr al-Ma'aafiri van aboe 'Abdoe-Rahman al-Hoeboeli van Moestawrid ibn Shaddaad al-Qoerayshi die zei: Ik zag de boodschapper van Allaah, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, tussen zijn tenen wrijven met zijn kleine vinger. Hij zei: Deze hadieth is zuiver; ik had er nog nooit van gehoord tot op heden. 

Naderhand hoorde ik dat hij werd gevraagd over hetzelfde onderwerp, waarop hij beval om je te reinigen tussen de tenen.


Imaam Shaafi'i rahimahoe llaah 

quote: 
De Soennah's van de boodschapper van Allaah, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, bereiken ons allemaal, maar ontsnappen ons net zo goed. Dus altijd als ik mijn mening uitspreek, of een principe formuleer: mocht er op gezag van de boodschapper van Allaah, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, iets zijn dat tegen mijn mening in gaat, dan is de correcte mening die van de boodschapper van Allaah, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, en wordt het ook mijn mening. 


quote: 
De moeslimien zijn het er unaniem over eens dat als een Soennah van de boodschapper van Allaah, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, duidelijk is voor iemand, het niet halal is deze te verlaten voor de uitspraak van wie dan ook. 


quote: 
Als je in mijn geschriften iets vindt dat verschilt met de Soennah van de boodschapper van Allaah, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, spreek dan op basis van de boodschapper van Allaah, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, en laat achterwege wat ik heb gezegd. 


quote: 
Als een hadieth sahieh wordt bevonden, dan is dat mijn madhab. 


quote: 
Jij (Ahmad ibn Hanbal) weet meer over hadieth dan ik, dus als een hadieth sahieh is, breng me er dan van op de hoogte, of het nu van Kufah, Basrah of Syri komt, opdat ik de visie van de hadieth kan overnemen, als het tenminste sahieh is. 


quote: 
In iedere zaak waar de mensen van de overleveringen een uitspraak van de boodschapper van Allaah, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, bevinden, en die mijn uitspraak tegen spreekt, neem dan mijn woorden terug, of het nu tijdens mijn leven of na mijn dood gebeurt. 


quote: 
Als je mij iets hoort zeggen, en tegengesteld daaraan is authentiek overgeleverd van de profeet, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, weet dan dat mijn intelligentie verloren is gegaan. 


quote: 
Voor alles wat ik zeg geldt, dat als er iets onvervalst van de profeet, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, is dat tegengesteld is aan mijn woorden, dan komt de hadieth van de profeet, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, eerst, dus volg dan niet mijn mening. 


quote: 
Iedere verklaring op gezag van de profeet, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, is ook mijn visie, zelfs al hoor je het niet van mij. 



Imaam Ahmad ibn Hanbal rahimahoe llaah 

Imaam Ahmad ibn Hanbal was de belangrijkste van de imaams in het verzamelen van de Soennah en het er zich aan houden, zo sterk zelfs dat hij het zelfs afkeurde dat er een boek bestond die uit gevolgtrekkingen en meningen werd geschreven. Daarom heeft hij gezegd:

quote: 
Volgt mijn mening niet; noch die van Maaliek, Shaafi'i, Awzaa'i of Thawri, maar neem van waar zij namen. 


quote: 
Doe je dien niet na van 1 van hen, maar van alles wat van de profeet, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, en zijn metgezellen komt; vervolgens komen hun opvolgers, waartussen men kan kiezen. 


quote: 
Navolgen betekent dat men datgene volgt wat van de profeet, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, en zijn metgezellen komt; na de opvolgers, heeft men een keuze. 


quote: 
De mening van Awzaa'i, van Maaliek, van aboe Haniefah: Het zijn allemaal meningen, en in mijn ogen is alles gelijkwaardig. Echter, het bewijs staat in de overleveringen (van de profeet, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, en zijn metgezellen). 


quote: 
Degene die een verklaring van de boodschapper van Allaah, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, verwerpt, staat aan de rand van destructie. 



Dit zijn duidelijke, heldere uitspraken van de imaams (moge Allaah Ta'ala tevreden met hen zijn) over het vasthouden aan de hadieth en het verbieden van het volgen van hun meningen zonder duidelijk aantoonbare bewijzen, zodanig dat louter meningen en interpretaties niet acceptabel zijn.

Kortom, degene die vast zou houden aan alles van de Soennah dat authentiek bevonden was, ook al ging het tegen sommige van de uitspraken van de imaams in, zou niet tegen zijn madhab ingaan, noch van hun pad afwijken; sterker nog, een dergelijk persoon zou ze allemaal volgen en daarmee het meest betrouwbare handvat pakken, dat nooit breekt. Dit zou echter niet het geval zijn voor degene die 1 van de authentieke Soennahs zou verlaten, omdat deze hun visie tegensprak; nee, een dergelijk persoon zou hen ongehoorzaam zijn en tegen bovengenoemde uitspraken in gaan, terwijl Allaah zegt:

Bij jouw Heer, zij zullen geen gelovigen zijn totdat zij jou (profeet) laten oordelen over waar zij over van mening verschillen en dan in zichzelf geen weerstand vinden tegen wat jij oordeelde, en zij het volledig aanvaarden. [4:65]

Ook zegt Hij:

Laat daarom degenen die tegen het gebod van de boodschapper in gaan, zich in acht nemen opdat hen geen rampspoed overkomt of een pijnlijke straf hen achterhaalt. [24:63]

Haafidh ibn Radjab al-Hanbali, rahimahoe llaah, heeft gezegd:
quote: 
Het is daarom verplicht voor iedereen die een opdracht van de boodschapper van Allaah, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, hoort, of deze kent, om het aan de oemmah (gemeenschap) uit te leggen, hen oprecht te adviseren, en hen aan te bevelen om dit bevel op te volgen, ook al spreekt het de mening van een belangrijk iemand tegen. Dit is het geval, omdat het gezag van de booschapper van Allaah, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, het meeste recht heeft om gerespecteerd en gevolgd te worden, voor en boven de mening van alle belangrijke mensen die in onwetendheid het bevel van de boodschapper, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, op welke wijze dan ook hebben tegengesproken. Daarom weerlegden de metegezellen en degenen na hen iedereen die de zuivere Soennah tegensprak, waarbij ze soms heel streng waren in hun weerlegging, niet uit haat voor die persoon, want ze hielden van hem en respecteerde hem, maar omdat de boodschapper van Allaah, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, hen dierbaarder was, en zijn bevel superieur was aan het bevel van iedere andere schepping. Dus wanneer het bevel van de boodschapper, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, en dat van iemand anders conflicteerde, was het gepaster om het bevel van de booschapper, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, op te leggen en te volgen. Dit alles weerhield hen er niet van de persoon die werd tegengesproken te respecteren, omdat ze wisten dat hij zou worden vergeven [1]; in feite vond de laatste het niet erg als zijn instructie werd tegengesproken, als het bevel van de boodschapper van Allaah, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, duidelijk tegengesteld bleek te zijn. 


Hoe zouden ze dat ook erg kunnen vinden, als ze hun volgelingen dat zo hadden opgedragen, zoals we gezien hebben, en hen hadden opgelegd om iedere zienswijze die de Soennah tegensprak te verwerpen. In feite heeft imaam Shaafi'i, rahimahoe llaah, zijn metgezellen gezegd om de authentieke Soennah ook aan hem toe te schrijven, ook al had hij het zelf niet, of iets tegengestelds aangenomen. Daarom schreef de analist ibn Daqieq al-'Eid rahimahoe llaah, toen hij in een volumineus boek de zaken samenbracht waarin 1 of meer van de vier imaams madhabs de authentieke hadieth had tegengesproken, aan het begin van het boek; "Het is verboden deze antwoorden toe te schrijven aan de Moedjtahid imaams, en het is voor de rechtsgeleerden die hun mening volgen, verplicht hierover op de hoogte te zijn, zodat ze hen niet onrechtmatig citeren en aldus tegen hen zouden liegen.".


Voetnoot:
[1] - In feite werd hij beloond, vanwege de uitspraak van de profeet, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem: Als een rechter zijn oordeel velt, en zich ervoor inspant (idjtihaad) en een correct bevel uitvaardigt, zal hij twee beloningen krijgen: als hij inspanning (idjtihaad) doet en een onjuist bevel uitvaardigt, zal hij 1 beloning krijgen. Overgeleverd door Boechaarie, Moesliem e.a.


In feite kan een imam ons alles voor lullen wat hij wil, want de gelovige moslims als ze merken dat hij wat anders zegd als wat in de Qoran en Hadith staat,eerder dat moeten geloven als dat wat de imam zegt toch?

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Soera 9 vers :"23. O gij, die gelooft, neemt uw vaders en uw broeders niet tot vrienden als zij ongeloof boven geloof verkiezen. En wie onder u met hen bevriend is behoort tot de overtreders. 
> 
> Heb je al alle contacten tot je ouders en vamilie afgebroken, Joaciem? Volgens deze toevoeging moet je dat doen.
> Ik ben geen afgodendienaar joaciem maar een christen,geen erg vrome,maar een calvinist,en gelooft in JHWH de Vader,Jesus de zoon en de Heilige geesten. Die vertel me tenminste niet dat ik zelfs mijn vamilie moet afmaken als ze ,ongeloof boven geloof verkiezen. MAW moslim worden.
> Tsia dreigingen en intimidatie dat is julie weg, niet de meine.Geen wonder bij zo'n OORLOG'S GOD*


Je bent het levende bewijs van een huichelaar en een grote dwaas!

Luckybee Jij beweert toch dat die vers ongeldig is verklaart, waarom spreek je Joaciem hem hier zo op aan. 
Buiten het feit dat die vers niet goed vertaald is, en hij wel degelijk geldig is!
En als ik jouw corrigeer dan kom jij vervolgens met de smoes het is ongeldig verklaart door mohamed vzmh. Hypocriet is dat. 
Als je in dialoog wilt gaan doe het dan goed of houd liever gewoon je mond. Dwaas!
En als je kritiek wilt uiten doe het dan op je eigen geloof. Of ben je bang dat je achter de waarheid komt.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door AbdoelAfuw_ 
> *Je bent het levende bewijs van een huichelaar en een grote dwaas!
> 
> Luckybee Jij beweert toch dat die vers ongeldig is verklaart, waarom spreek je Joaciem hem hier zo op aan. 
> Buiten het feit dat die vers niet goed vertaald is, en hij wel degelijk geldig is!
> En als ik jouw corrigeer dan kom jij vervolgens met de smoes het is ongeldig verklaart door mohamed vzmh. Hypocriet is dat. 
> Als je in dialoog wilt gaan doe het dan goed of houd liever gewoon je mond. Dwaas!
> En als je kritiek wilt uiten doe het dan op je eigen geloof. Of ben je bang dat je achter de waarheid komt.*


 Zo te zien weet je het beter dan Yousouf Ali die de qoran uit Arab Qureish direkt in het engels heeft vertaald,Die overal in de moslim wereld erkend wordt als de qoraan vertaler, bij uitstek.31. De Wijzen (Loqmaan) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Geopenbaard vr de Hidjrah. Dit hoofdstuk heeft 34 strofen. 

In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 

1. Alif Laam Miem. 

2. Dit zijn verzen van het Boek vol van Wijsheid. 

3. Een leiding en een genade voor de goeden. 

4. Zij, die het Gebed naleven en de Zakaat betalen, en die in het Hiernamaals vast geloven, 

5. Zij zijn het, die de leiding van hun Heer volgen, en zij zullen slagen
Dus volgens Yousouf Ali stamt de hele Soerat uit , uit de prediking uit Mekka voor de Hidjra dus.Ik heb nog andere vertalinge maar in het engels van oa Khalifa,Pickthal, Shakir, Sher Ali op kleine diverencen zeggen ze allemaal het zelfde..Ik zit dus in een heel goede gezelschap zo te zien  :jumping:

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Zo te zien weet je het beter dan Yousouf Ali die de qoran uit Arab Qureish direkt in het engels heeft vertaald,Die overal in de moslim wereld erkend wordt als de qoraan vertaler, bij uitstek.31. De Wijzen (Loqmaan) 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Geopenbaard vr de Hidjrah. Dit hoofdstuk heeft 34 strofen. 
> 
> In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 
> 
> 1. Alif Laam Miem. 
> ...


Dat Yousouf Ali erkent word betekent niet automatisch dat hij de juiste woorden gebruikt bij elke vers! Dat is ook onmogelijk! Want het is eenmaal een Interpretatie! en niet de preciese betekenissen. 
Maar jij weet beter toch!
Trouwens ik confronteer jouw over je hypocriete gedrag jegens Joaciem en je reageert daar geen eens op. Je zoekt telkens de vluchtstrook op. Reageer waarmee ik je confronteer of reageer gewoon niet. 
Maar mensen zoals jouw zijn al in de Koran beschreven tot in de details.
Jij voldoet precies aan de critiria die een huichelaar heeft.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door AbdoelAfuw_ 
> *Dat Yousouf Ali erkent word betekent niet automatisch dat hij de juiste woorden gebruikt bij elke vers! Dat is ook onmogelijk! Want het is eenmaal een Interpretatie! en niet de preciese betekenissen. 
> Maar jij weet beter toch!
> Trouwens ik confronteer jouw over je hypocriete gedrag jegens Joaciem en je reageert daar geen eens op. Je zoekt telkens de vluchtstrook op. Reageer waarmee ik je confronteer of reageer gewoon niet. 
> Maar mensen zoals jouw zijn al in de Koran beschreven tot in de details.
> Jij voldoet precies aan de critiria die een huichelaar heeft.*


Eerst dank je voor de kompliment.Wat de vertaling van Yousouf Ali betreft, het komt wel overeen met wat mijn grootvader mij heeft verteld. Hij is Kiai Dat is zo iets als Ulama Arab Quraish kundig , dus schrift geleerdeHij leest de originele qoran en heeft het mij geleerd, te lezen en later uitgelegd wat het betekent. Ik lijkt op mijn Vader die een Christen was. Niet door hem gedwongen maar heb zelf kunnen uitzoeken wat ik worden wil..Hindoe, of Islam ,of Christen.
Zo beste Abdoel ik hoop je hier mee tevreden hebt gesteld.

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Eerst dank je voor de kompliment.Wat de vertaling van Yousouf Ali betreft, het komt wel overeen met wat mijn grootvader mij heeft verteld. Hij is Kiai Dat is zo iets als Ulama Arab Quraish kundig , dus schrift geleerdeHij leest de originele qoran en heeft het mij geleerd, te lezen en later uitgelegd wat het betekent. Ik lijkt op mijn Vader die een Christen was. Niet door hem gedwongen maar heb zelf kunnen uitzoeken wat ik worden wil..Hindoe, of Islam ,of Christen.
> Zo beste Abdoel ik hoop je hier mee tevreden hebt gesteld.*


Van mij apart ben je een Boedist. Het is jouw eigen keuze.
En die waanzin dat je de Koran begrijpt houd dat maar uit je hoofd want je begrijpt het helemaal scheef. Zoals ik al zei ga kritiek uitoefenen op je eigengeloof dan vind je genoeg tegenstrijdigheden. Maar die tegenstrijdigheden negeer je of Allah heeft je blind gemaakt, omdat hij weet wat er schuilt achter die verdorven hart van je.

En dat je beweert dat je de Koran kan lezen en ook nog eens kan uitleggen wat het betekent, slaat werkelijk alles.
Jouw betrouwbaarheid is echt 0,0%.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door AbdoelAfuw_ 
> *Van mij apart ben je een Boedist. Het is jouw eigen keuze.
> En die waanzin dat je de Koran begrijpt houd dat maar uit je hoofd want je begrijpt het helemaal scheef. Zoals ik al zei ga kritiek uitoefenen op je eigengeloof dan vind je genoeg tegenstrijdigheden. Maar die tegenstrijdigheden negeer je of Allah heeft je blind gemaakt, omdat hij weet wat er schuilt achter die verdorven hart van je.
> 
> En dat je beweert dat je de Koran kan lezen en ook nog eens kan uitleggen wat het betekent, slaat werkelijk alles.
> Jouw betrouwbaarheid is echt 0,0%.*


Nu waarschijnlijk niet meer. toen ik dat leerde was ik een jaar of 6 geloof ik, en dat was laaaaaang geleden.Tegenstrijdigheid?
Allah die mij blind heeft gemaakt? in tegendeel God heeft mij de ogen geopend.
Beste Abdoel de koran is niet om te begrijpen, je moet er in geloven,als je het niet doet smijt het dan gelijk in een hoek .
Het is een sysophrene philosofie, door een sysophreen geschreven of uitgedacht.  :jumping:

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Bewijs van de abrogatie?
> 
> 
> 
> Nieuwe Testament,Mattheus 10
> 34 -Meent niet dat Ik (Jezus) gekomen ben om vrede te brengen op de aarde;  Ik ben niet gekomen om vrede te brengen maar het zwaard.
> Want ik ben gekomen om den mens tweedrachtig te maken tegen zijn vader, en de dochter tegen haar moeder en de schoondochter tegen haar schoonmoeder.
> 35 - En zij zullen des mensens vijanden worden die zijn huisgenoten zijn.
> ...


 Beste joacim de vers mattheus 10 vers 34 is een deel van een verhaal met de tittel ZENDING VAN DE TWAALF.het begint met vers 5 Ik plak je de hele geschiedenis hier:"5 Deze twaalf heeft Jezus uitgezonden, en hun bevel gegeven, zeggende: Gij zult niet heengaan op den weg der heidenen, en gij zult niet ingaan in enige stad der Samaritanen. 
6 Maar gaat veel meer heen tot de verloren schapen van het huis Israels. 
7 En heengaande predikt, zeggende: Het Koninkrijk der hemelen is nabij gekomen. 
8 Geneest de kranken; reinigt de melaatsen; wekt de doden op; werpt de duivelen uit. Gij hebt het om niet ontvangen, geeft het om niet. 
9 Verkrijgt u noch goud, noch zilver, noch koper geld in uw gordels; 
10 Noch male tot den weg, noch twee rokken, noch schoenen, noch staf; want de arbeider is zijn voedsel waardig. 
11 En in wat stad of vlek gij zult inkomen, onderzoekt, wie daarin waardig is; en blijft aldaar, totdat gij daar uitgaat. 
12 En als gij in het huis gaat, zo groet hetzelve. 
13 En indien dat huis waardig is, zo kome uw vrede over hetzelve, maar indien het niet waardig is, zo kere uw vrede weder tot u. 
14 En zo iemand u niet zal ontvangen, noch uw woorden horen, uitgaande uit dat huis of uit dezelve stad, schudt het stof uwer voeten af. 
15 Voorwaar zeg Ik u: Het zal den lande van Sodom en Gomorra verdragelijker zijn in den dag des oordeels, dan dezelve stad. 
16 Ziet, Ik zend u als schapen in het midden der wolven; zijt dan voorzichtig gelijk de slangen, en oprecht gelijk de duiven. 
17 Maar wacht u voor de mensen; want zij zullen u overleveren in de raadsvergaderingen, en in hun synagogen zullen zij u geselen. 
18 En gij zult ook voor stadhouders en koningen geleid worden, om Mijnentwil, hun en den heidenen tot getuigenis. 
19 Doch wanneer zij u overleveren, zo zult gij niet bezorgd zijn, hoe of wat gij spreken zult; want het zal u in dezelve ure gegeven worden, wat gij spreken zult. 
20 Want gij zijt het niet, die spreekt, maar het is de Geest uws Vaders, Die in u spreekt. 
21 En de ene broeder zal den anderen broeder overleveren tot den dood, en de vader het kind, en de kinderen zullen opstaan tegen de ouders, en zullen hen doden. 
22 En gij zult van allen gehaat worden om Mijn Naam; maar die volstandig zal blijven tot het einde, die zal zalig worden. 
23 Wanneer zij u dan in deze stad vervolgen, vliedt in de andere; want voorwaar zeg ik u: Gij zult uw reis door de steden Israels niet geeindigd hebben, of de Zoon des mensen zal gekomen zijn. 
24 De discipel is niet boven den meester, noch de dienstknecht boven zijn heer. 
25 Het zij den discipel genoeg, dat hij worde gelijk zijn meester, en de dienstknecht gelijk zijn heer. Indien zij den Heere des huizes Beelzebul hebben geheten, hoeveel te meer Zijn huisgenoten! 
26 Vreest dan hen niet; want er is niets bedekt, hetwelk niet zal ontdekt worden, en verborgen, hetwelk niet zal geweten worden. 
27 Hetgeen Ik u zeg in de duisternis, zegt het in het licht; en hetgeen gij hoort in het oor, predikt dat op de daken. 
28 En vreest niet voor degenen, die het lichaam doden, en de ziel niet kunnen doden; maar vreest veel meer Hem, Die beide ziel en lichaam kan verderven in de hel. 
29 Worden niet twee musjes om een penningsken verkocht? En niet een van deze zal op de aarde vallen zonder uw Vader. 
30 En ook uw haren des hoofds zijn alle geteld. 
31 Vreest dan niet; gij gaat vele musjes te boven. 
32 Een iegelijk dan, die Mij belijden zal voor de mensen, dien zal Ik ook belijden voor Mijn Vader, Die in de hemelen is. 
33 Maar zo wie Mij verloochend zal hebben voor de mensen, dien zal Ik ook verloochenen voor Mijn Vader, Die in de hemelen is. 
34 Meent niet, dat Ik gekomen ben, om vrede te brengen op de aarde; Ik ben niet gekomen om vrede te brengen, maar het zwaard. 
35 Want Ik ben gekomen, om den mens tweedrachtig te maken tegen zijn vader, en de dochter tegen haar moeder, en de schoondochter tegen haar schoonmoeder. 
36 En zij zullen des mensen vijanden worden, die zijn huisgenoten zijn. 
37 Die vader of moeder liefheeft boven Mij, is Mijns niet waardig; en die zoon of dochter liefheeft boven Mij, is Mijns niet waardig. 
38 En die zijn kruis niet op zich neemt, en Mij navolgt, is Mijns niet waardig. 
39 Die zijn ziel vindt, zal dezelve verliezen; en die zijn ziel zal verloren hebben om Mijnentwil, zal dezelve vinden. 
40 Die u ontvangt, ontvangt Mij; en die Mij ontvangt, ontvangt Hem, Die Mij gezonden heeft. 
41 Die een profeet ontvangt in den naam eens profeten, zal het loon eens profeten ontvangen; en die een rechtvaardige ontvangt in den naam eens rechtvaardigen, zal het loon eens rechtvaardigen ontvangen. 
42 En zo wie een van deze kleinen te drinken geeft alleenlijk een beker koud water, in den naam eens discipels, voorwaar zeg Ik u, hij zal zijn loon geenszins verliezen. 


Het gaat hier om zendelingen, ze moeten met hun vamilie breken, en de blijdeboodschap in de wereld brengen,
dat doen de Christen nu nog! als ze de pad (voetstappen)van Jesus willen volgen. Het zwaard is alleen allegorisch bedoeld. De enige wapens die zendelingen en Missionarissen gebruiken, is de bijbel en hun hersens,wat is er daar aan tegen?
Je zegt in de bijbel staat het woord zwaard 453 keer. Maar er staat nergens in dat ze er mee heidenen moeten doden. Zo als dat wel in de Qoran en Hadith staat.
Allah heeft in zo'n korte tijd , Mohamad's leeftijd, zo veel vergissingen gemaakt,
hij heeft 142 versen uit Mekka geabrogeerd,
en door Medina versen dat zijn 164 versen,
zo als je zegt verbeteringen en toevoegoengen.Dat zou de God van Abraham , nooit doen. Er verlopen heel veel tijd; eeuwen, zelfs milenia's voor dat hij iets wil/gaat veranderen.

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Mooie beeldspraak.*


dank je

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door AbdoelAfuw_ 
> *Van mij apart ben je een Boedist. Het is jouw eigen keuze.
> En die waanzin dat je de Koran begrijpt houd dat maar uit je hoofd want je begrijpt het helemaal scheef. Zoals ik al zei ga kritiek uitoefenen op je eigengeloof dan vind je genoeg tegenstrijdigheden. Maar die tegenstrijdigheden negeer je of Allah heeft je blind gemaakt, omdat hij weet wat er schuilt achter die verdorven hart van je.
> 
> En dat je beweert dat je de Koran kan lezen en ook nog eens kan uitleggen wat het betekent, slaat werkelijk alles.
> Jouw betrouwbaarheid is echt 0,0%.*


 En dat je beweert dat je de Koran kan lezen en ook nog eens kan uitleggen wat het betekent, slaat werkelijk alles.
Jouw betrouwbaarheid is echt 0,0%. 

Beste Abdoel mijn betrouwbaar heid doet hier eigenlijk niets aan toe. Wat ik hier geplakt hebt, stammen alemaal uit jouw heilige geschriften. Toch?  :slapen:

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Bewijs van de abrogatie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Niet God maar Allah.
Dus hier is wel duidelijk zo als je het zeide,
Christenen, zijn ,de vrijwillige slaven van de antie Christ? Dat heeft geloof ik Mohamad gezegd? en daar mee duidelijk, een insubordinatie aan de God van Abraham gepleegd. Want Jesus is ook de Vader, en de heilige Geest.

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *En dat je beweert dat je de Koran kan lezen en ook nog eens kan uitleggen wat het betekent, slaat werkelijk alles.
> Jouw betrouwbaarheid is echt 0,0%. 
> 
> Beste Abdoel mijn betrouwbaar heid doet hier eigenlijk niets aan toe. Wat ik hier geplakt hebt, stammen alemaal uit jouw heilige geschriften. Toch? *


Met de teksten die jij rechstreeks plakt vannuit de Koran is helemaal niets mis mee.
Maar de boodschap die jij eruit haalt is echt zo scheef als het maark kan. Maar daarmee doet Allah dwalen wie Hij wilt. En ik moet helaas constateren uit jouw betogen dat jij echt tot 1 van de dwalende behoort.
En een volger van de Antichrist zoals dat al eerder is gezegd.

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Niet God maar Allah.
> Dus hier is wel duidelijk zo als je het zeide,
> Christenen, zijn ,de vrijwillige slaven van de antie Christ? Dat heeft geloof ik Mohamad gezegd? en daar mee duidelijk, een insubordinatie aan de God van Abraham gepleegd. Want Jesus is ook de Vader, en de heilige Geest.*


Insubordinatie???? hahahaha
Moppetopper van de week

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door AbdoelAfuw_ 
> *Met de teksten die jij rechstreeks plakt vannuit de Koran is helemaal niets mis mee.
> Maar de boodschap die jij eruit haalt is echt zo scheef als het maark kan. Maar daarmee doet Allah dwalen wie Hij wilt. En ik moet helaas constateren uit jouw betogen dat jij echt tot 1 van de dwalende behoort.
> En een volger van de Antichrist zoals dat al eerder is gezegd.*


Waar om leg je het mij dan niet uit?Dat gaat wel lang duren, want de qoran en Hadith ligt vol met tegenstrijdige versen, en soenna's dat allemaal in de tijd van een mensen leven zou zijn geopenbaard.PS Ik zeg uitleggen; niet mooier maken dan het is.Dat neemt zo wie zo niemand serieus op.

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *(NT) Johannes 18
> 10 Simon Petrus nu, die een zwaard had, trok het, trof den slaaf van den hogepriester en hieuw hem het rechteroor af; die slaaf heette Malchus.
> 
> Dat is dus Simon Petrus op wiens Petra de kerk gebouwd is. De Bijbel en hersens zijn niet echt aanwezig.
> Dan zijn er de oude kruisvaarders die dit ook Jezus zijn naam deden. Dat ging letterlijk om zwaarden
> Het verschil tussen zinnebeeldig en onoverdrachtelijk geldt wel voor de nieuwe kruisvaarders, deze gebruiken geen zwaarden maar kogels en raketten.
> 
> 
> ...


 Tsia 
Dat is getitteld JESUS LAAT ZICH ARRESTEREN.
Johannes 18 

1 Jezus, dit gezegd hebbende, ging uit met Zijn discipelen over de beek Kedron, waar een hof was, in welken Hij ging, en Zijn discipelen. 
2 En Judas, die Hem verried, wist ook die plaats, dewijl Jezus aldaar dikwijls vergaderd was geweest met Zijn discipelen. 
3 Judas dan, genomen hebbende de bende krijgsknechten en enige dienaars van de overpriesters en Farizeen, kwam aldaar met lantaarnen, en fakkelen, en wapenen. 
4 Jezus dan, wetende alles, wat over Hem komen zou, ging uit, en zeide tot hen: Wien zoekt gij? 
5 Zij antwoordden Hem: Jezus den Nazarener. Jezus zeide tot hen: Ik ben het. En Judas, die Hem verried, stond ook bij hen. 
6 Als Hij dan tot hen zeide: Ik ben het; gingen zij achterwaarts, en vielen ter aarde. 
7 Hij vraagde hun dan wederom: Wien zoekt gij? En zij zeiden: Jezus den Nazarener. 
8 Jezus antwoordde: Ik heb u gezegd, dat Ik het ben. Indien gij dan Mij zoekt, zo laat dezen heengaan. 
9 Opdat het woord vervuld zou worden, dat Hij gezegd had: Uit degenen, die Gij Mij gegeven hebt, heb Ik niemand verloren. 
10 Simon Petrus dan, hebbende een zwaard, trok hetzelve uit, en sloeg des hogepriesters dienstknecht, en hieuw zijn rechteroor af. En de naam van den dienstknecht was Malchus. 
11 Jezus dan zeide tot Petrus: Steek uw zwaard in de schede. Den drinkbeker, dien Mij de Vader gegeven heeft, zal Ik dien niet drinken? 
12 De bende dan, en de overste over duizend, en de dienaars der Joden namen Jezus gezamenlijk, en bonden Hem; 

Tsia wat zeg je er van beste Joaciem?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door AbdoelAfuw_ 
> *Je bent het levende bewijs van een huichelaar en een grote dwaas!
> 
> Luckybee Jij beweert toch dat die vers ongeldig is verklaart, waarom spreek je Joaciem hem hier zo op aan. 
> Buiten het feit dat die vers niet goed vertaald is, en hij wel degelijk geldig is!
> En als ik jouw corrigeer dan kom jij vervolgens met de smoes het is ongeldig verklaart door mohamed vzmh. Hypocriet is dat. 
> Als je in dialoog wilt gaan doe het dan goed of houd liever gewoon je mond. Dwaas!
> En als je kritiek wilt uiten doe het dan op je eigen geloof. Of ben je bang dat je achter de waarheid komt.*


 Zo noemen julie toch iedereen die niet, moslim wil worden, maar Christen willen blijven?Je noemt mij hypocriet om dat ik beweer dat de versen voor de Hidjra, door mohamad voor ongeldigd heeft verklaard?
Soera 2:106: Welk teken [of vers] Wij ook opheffen of doen vergeten, daarvoor brengen Wij betere of daaraan gelijke.
Soera 13:39: Allah doet te niet [dat is: abrogeert] wat Hij wil en bevestigt wat Hij wil en bij Hem is de oorsprong van het Boek.
Soera 17:86: En als Wij wilden, zouden Wij hetgeen Wij u hebben geopenbaard zeker weg kunnen nemen...
Soera 16:101 En wanneer Wij het ene teken [of vers] in plaats van het andere brengen - en Allah weet het beste wat Hij openbaart - zeggen zij: Gij verzint slechts.
Soera 22:52: Nimmer zonden Wij een boodschapper of een profeet vr u of, wanneer hij (zijn boodschap) verkondigde, kwam de duivel ertussen. Doch Allah doet hetgeen Satan inblaast te niet [dat is: abrogeert]. Dan bevestigt Allah Zijn woorden... 

Takkeyah
Soera 5 vers : 89. Allah zal u niet ter verantwoording roepen voor uw ijdele eden, maar Hij zal u ter verantwoording roepen voor de eden welke gij in ernst aflegt. De boetedoening er voor is: tien armen te spijzigen met het gemiddelde voedsel waarmede gij uw huisgezinnen voedt, of hen te kleden, of het vrijmaken van een slaaf. Maar wie dat niet kan doen zal drie dagen vasten. Dit is de boete voor uw eden, wanneer gij zweert. Maar houdt uw eden. Zo legt Allah u Zijn tekenen uit, opdat gij dankbaar moogt zijn. 
Soera 2 vers: 225. Allah zal u niet ter verantwoording roepen voor uw ijdele eden, maar Hij zal u ter verantwoording roepen voor hetgeen uw hart heeft verdiend. Allah is Vergevensgezind, Verdraagzaam. 
Soera 16 vers : 106. Wie Allah verwerpt, na te hebben geloofd - behalve hij die wordt gedwongen terwijl zijn hart in het geloof vrede blijft vinden - en zijn hart voor het ongeloof opent, op hem rust Allah's toorn; en er zal een grote straf voor hem zijn. 

Zo nu heb ik je de versen geplakt warop staan dat er versen zijn die geabrogeerd worden. En heb gelijk versen geplakt waar het zegt dat julie liegen mogen.tegen over de Kafirs (Wij dus inclusief Christenen.)

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Zo noemen julie toch iedereen die niet, moslim wil worden, maar Christen willen blijven?Je noemt mij hypocriet om dat ik beweer dat de versen voor de Hidjra, door mohamad voor ongeldigd heeft verklaard?*



Ik noem alleen mensen die de waarheid van de Koran verdraaien, huichelaars. En dan verwoord ik het nog te zacht ook.
Ik noemde jouw Hypocriet omdat je de verzen aanhaalde die ongeldig zijn volgens jouw aan daar sprak je Joacim vervolgens mee erop aan.




> [i]Soera 2:106: Welk teken [of vers] Wij ook opheffen of doen vergeten, daarvoor brengen Wij betere of daaraan gelijke.
> Soera 13:39: Allah doet te niet [dat is: abrogeert] wat Hij wil en bevestigt wat Hij wil en bij Hem is de oorsprong van het Boek.
> Soera 17:86: En als Wij wilden, zouden Wij hetgeen Wij u hebben geopenbaard zeker weg kunnen nemen...
> Soera 16:101 En wanneer Wij het ene teken [of vers] in plaats van het andere brengen - en Allah weet het beste wat Hij openbaart - zeggen zij: Gij verzint slechts. [/B]


Dit in mijn ogen verwijst naar de Psalmen, de Thora en de Bijbel die door een betere teken is vervangen de Koran. En mensen zoals jouw zeggen dan vervolgens "Gij verzint slechts"




> [i]Soera 22:52: Nimmer zonden Wij een boodschapper of een profeet vr u of, wanneer hij (zijn boodschap) verkondigde, kwam de duivel ertussen. Doch Allah doet hetgeen Satan inblaast te niet [dat is: abrogeert]. Dan bevestigt Allah Zijn woorden... [/B]


Ik neem hier Moesa en Isa vrede zij met hen als voorbeelden.
Toen Moesa vzmh zijn boodschap verkondigde en de Kinderen van Israel duidelijk maakte dat ze de regels moest volgen van de Thora. De Satan heeft nadat Moesa vzmh is heengegaan de Volk van Israel verleid om de Thora te veranderen naar eigen wens. Wat ook uiteindelijk ook is gedaan. Dus hier kwam de Satan duidelijk tussen de Boodschap van Moesa vzmh en volk van Israel. 
Daarna bevestigt Allah zijn woorden weer door de Bijbel neer te zenden aan Isa vzmh. Isa verspreide de boodschap, maar de Satan kwam er weer tussen verleide weer de mensen om het woord van Allah te veranderen.
En weer bevestigt Allah zijn woorden door de Koran neer te zenden aan Mohamed vzmh. 

Dus kijk wat een verschil ik uit deze verzen concludeer en kijk wat jij concludeerd. Jij leest de verkeerde Informatie naar mijn mening en je denkt dat je het echt weet waar je het over hebt maar schijn bedriegt, Allah is degene die weet Hij is de Alwetende Hij geeft Leiding aan wie hij wilt van zijn dienaren, omdat Hij weet wat er schuilt achter de harten. Word wakker jongen, ik heb je eerder gezegd je bent niet opgewassen tegen de waarheid. Daarom is het verstandiger om Kritiek uit te oefenen op je eigen geloof en geloof me je komt een heel stuk verder!





> [i]Takkeyah
> Soera 5 vers : 89. Allah zal u niet ter verantwoording roepen voor uw ijdele eden, maar Hij zal u ter verantwoording roepen voor de eden welke gij in ernst aflegt. De boetedoening er voor is: tien armen te spijzigen met het gemiddelde voedsel waarmede gij uw huisgezinnen voedt, of hen te kleden, of het vrijmaken van een slaaf. Maar wie dat niet kan doen zal drie dagen vasten. Dit is de boete voor uw eden, wanneer gij zweert. Maar houdt uw eden. Zo legt Allah u Zijn tekenen uit, opdat gij dankbaar moogt zijn. 
> Soera 2 vers: 225. Allah zal u niet ter verantwoording roepen voor uw ijdele eden, maar Hij zal u ter verantwoording roepen voor hetgeen uw hart heeft verdiend. Allah is Vergevensgezind, Verdraagzaam. 
> Soera 16 vers : 106. Wie Allah verwerpt, na te hebben geloofd - behalve hij die wordt gedwongen terwijl zijn hart in het geloof vrede blijft vinden - en zijn hart voor het ongeloof opent, op hem rust Allah's toorn; en er zal een grote straf voor hem zijn. 
> 
> Zo nu heb ik je de versen geplakt warop staan dat er versen zijn die geabrogeerd worden. En heb gelijk versen geplakt waar het zegt dat julie liegen mogen.tegen over de Kafirs (Wij dus inclusief Christenen.) [/B]


Het zijn de Verzen van de Thora en de Bijbel die zijn geabrogeerd. Behalve als je de zuiverste vorm beoefent en geen weet hebt van de Islam.(uitzondering)
En Sorry hoor maar ik kan nergens concluderen dat wij mogen liegen tegen Kafirs......Integendeel dat is Haram! (Verboden)

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door unholy_ 
> *Ben je dan wel opgewassen tegen de "waarheid"Abdoel ?*


Ja cker weten.

[QUOTE][i]De "waarheid" is toch God /Allah ? [QUOTE][i]
Jah tuurlijk, dus vanzelfsprekend zijn woord (de Koran) is ook waarheid.


[QUOTE][i]Ken jij de waarheid, of moet je hem nog ontdekken, simpelweg omdat de waarheid te groot is voor een mens om te bevatten...... [QUOTE][i]Er is geen God dan Allah en Mohamed vzmh is zijn Boodschapper. Dit is de waarheid! De waarheid is te groot omdat sommige zaken ons ver te gaan. Maar de tekenen zijn duidelijk zichtbaar op aarde en in jezelf voor mensen met verstand. 


[QUOTE][i]Hoe ken jij dan iemand vertellen hoe hij / zij de waarheid moet zien, we zijn toch immers allemaal blind in de ogen van God / Allah.....


> [i]
> Ik vertel alleen wat ik weet, dat betekent niet dat het de volledige waarheid is. Daarom zeg ik altijd achteraf Allah is Alwetend! Niet iedereen is blind, sommige zijn doof en sommige zijn stom van hart. En sommige zijn verstandig. Maar Allah zal je alleen leiden als je neutraal en zonder vooroordelen de koran bestudeerd en misschien zal hij je hart openen en de logica van het leven in laten zien.
> 
> Je komt zo triomfantelijk over, een nieuwe Pireus overwinning behaalt ! [/B]


De waarheid is altijd triomfantelijk.

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

Oeps sorry daar ging wat mis, maar wel te lezen toch.

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door unholy_ 
> *Jazeker, je was heel triomfantelijk over je Pireus overwinning !*


Nee hoor dat maak jij ervan.

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## sundoes

Salaam Aleikoum


Favoriete koranvers:

Surah Al-Baqarah:

Het kan zijn dat jullie afkeer van iets hebben, terwijl het goed is voor 
jullie;en het kan zijn dat jullie van iets houden,terwijl het slecht is 
voor jullie. En Allah weet, terwijl jullie niet weten.(2.216)

=> dagelijks van toepassing!

Salaam Aleikoum

----------


## eLVeertje

ik heb geen favoriete Koran-vers.. ik heb de Koran nog niet gelezen.
Ik ben geen moslim maar ook geen christen. Mijn ouders hebben besloten om mij ongelovig op te voeden.. zodat ik later zelf mijn geloof mocht kiezen. Ik ben erg bezig met de islam en ben zeker van plan om de koran eens te gaan lezen.. de bijbel trouwens ook.. zodat ik de verschillen kan zien  :Smilie: 

dus.. de favoriete koranvers krijgen jullie vast nog wel te horen van mij..
ookal weet ik nog niet of dir onderwerp er nog zal zijn als ik de koran heb gelezen  :Smilie:   :zozo:

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door DiederikJan_ 
> *Wat is jullie favoriete koranvers?
> 
> De mijne is soera 2:224
> "Uw vrouwen zijn een akker voor u - komt daarom tot uw akker, zoals het u behaagt en doet goed voor uzelf (...)"
> 
> Groetjes, DiederikJan*



Wa huwa a3lama maa laa ta3alamaa (En Hij weet wat gij niet weet).

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Beste joaciem, heb je wel eens bedacht dat, door te zeggen dat Jesus een gewone profeet is dat onder Mohamad staat voor ons een belediging is?Dat is god's lastering van de eerste orde?Dat heeft buiten Iblis nog niemand durfen doen. En nu weer Mohamad?
> Dat is als het ware, als iemand zijn baas degradeerd, tot zijn ondergeschikte.*


Wie is ons? Mohamed v is toch de meest uitmuntende profeet met de zwaarste taak geweest, dus waarom zou hij daarom niet hoger op de trap staan dan Mohamed v?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door DiederikJan_ 
> *Wat is jullie favoriete koranvers?
> 
> De mijne is soera 2:224
> "Uw vrouwen zijn een akker voor u - komt daarom tot uw akker, zoals het u behaagt en doet goed voor uzelf (...)"
> 
> Groetjes, DiederikJan*


 Diederik Jan jij bent een rare Belg, bijna een Hollander.
Er zijn twee Belgen die wij niet hier hebben willen, de eerste is natuurljk Fillip de Winter, om dat julie zeggen dat hij een Nazi is ?
Maar ook julie Guy Verhofstat de antie demokraat mogen julie liever thuis behouden.
Hij heeft als ik me niet vergist ca 2 millioen Belgische stemmen in de prullebak, gedumpt.
De moderne Chamberlain. Hij had, de Chechen, Slowaken en Polen, veraden, Zonder het Kanaal waarschijnlijk ook zijn eigen land Engeland. Julie Guy begint gelijk met zijn eigen volk, te veraden.door de autochtone Belgen,in de naam van tollerantie en integratie, de mond te snoeren.Mooie demokraat zeg.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Wie is ons? Mohamed v is toch de meest uitmuntende profeet met de zwaarste taak geweest, dus waarom zou hij daarom niet hoger op de trap staan dan Mohamed v?*


 Ons bedoel ik Christenen mee, ben geen vrome, maar ook een christen
Wie bedoel je met mohamed v die een zware taak teverichten heeft?Mensen te broven te doden,verkrachten,oorlogen teveroorzaken is toch geen zware taak? te kunnen vergeven,medeleven, dat is wezenlijk moeilijker denk ik.mensen als nabi Mohamad hoort niet een profeet van Allah te zijn, maar een criminele in de bajes.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Ons bedoel ik Christenen mee, ben geen vrome, maar ook een christen
> Wie bedoel je met mohamed v die een zware taak teverichten heeft?Mensen te broven te doden,verkrachten,oorlogen teveroorzaken is toch geen zware taak? te kunnen vergeven,medeleven, dat is wezenlijk moeilijker denk ik.mensen als nabi Mohamad hoort niet een profeet van Allah te zijn, maar een criminele in de bajes.*


Het is maar hoe je het bekijkt. Mohamed v had een veel groter doelpubliek en veel meer tegenwind dan profeet Jezus. Hij heeft ook veel meer kunnen bewerkstelligen dan de profeet Jezus. Maar dat ligt natuurlijk ook aan de taak en het volk. Iedere profeet kreeg een welomschreven taak. En alles wat ik over Jezus zeg, doe ik vanuit Koranitisch standpunt, want het element liefde en vergeving is in de islam niet enkel beperkt tot n profeet, stel je voor, maar tot de hele zending van profeten. Bovendien straal ik als moslim meer liefde en vergeving uit dan jij beweert te hebben als christen genspireerd door de boodschap van liefde en vergeving. Heb jij je lexicon al eens bekeken: doden,verkrachten,oorlogen, criminele in de bajes. 

En daarmee geef ik je 100% gelijk: "kunnen vergeven,medeleven, dat is wezenlijk moeilijker"...Dat heb je wel bewezen.  :zwaai:

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door AbdoelAfuw_ 
> *Soerah 55 Ar-rahmaan. (Glorieuze)
> 
> In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 
> 1. De Barmhartige 
> 2. Heeft de Koran onderwezen. 
> 3. Hij heeft de mens geschapen 
> 4. En heeft hem de uiteenzetting (er van) geleerd. 
> 5. De zon en de maan doorlopen hun banen volgens het plan. 
> ...


 Hier probeer je ons al weer te belazeren, met geabrogeerde Soerat;55. De Meest Gracieuze (Ar-Rahmaan)


> *Geopenbaard vr de Hidjrah. Dit hoofdstuk heeft 78 strofen.*


 In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.

1. De Barmhartige

2. Heeft de Koran onderwezen.

3. Hij heeft de mens geschapen

4. En heeft hem de uiteenzetting (er van) geleerd.

5. De zon en de maan doorlopen hun banen volgens het plan.

6. En planten en bomen aanbidden Hem.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Het is maar hoe je het bekijkt. Mohamed v had een veel groter doelpubliek en veel meer tegenwind dan profeet Jezus. Hij heeft ook veel meer kunnen bewerkstelligen dan de profeet Jezus. Maar dat ligt natuurlijk ook aan de taak en het volk. Iedere profeet kreeg een welomschreven taak. En alles wat ik over Jezus zeg, doe ik vanuit Koranitisch standpunt, want het element liefde en vergeving is in de islam niet enkel beperkt tot n profeet, stel je voor, maar tot de hele zending van profeten. Bovendien straal ik als moslim meer liefde en vergeving uit dan jij beweert te hebben als christen genspireerd door de boodschap van liefde en vergeving. Heb jij je lexicon al eens bekeken: doden,verkrachten,oorlogen, criminele in de bajes. 
> 
> En daarmee geef ik je 100% gelijk: "kunnen vergeven,medeleven, dat is wezenlijk moeilijker"...Dat heb je wel bewezen. *


 Je vergeet een ding, ik ben niet Jesus, maar een gewoon zondaar.Ik probeer een goede christen te zijn, maar voel me niet geroepen om in zijn voetstappen, te treden.
Dat doden verkrachten en oorlog voeren,en crimineel zijn,dat was het leven van Mohamad, jouw profeet. Hoe moet ik het dan 
anders noemen? denk aan Baader,Uhud en al die andere slachtvelden die Mohamad gevoerd heeft, de drie Joodse stammen die 
hij uitgemoord en uit Arabie verbannen heeft, de vrouwen gevangen, en verkracht werden eentje heeft Mohamad zelfs getrouwd, nadat ze haar man heeft vermoordt.Dat is zelfs erger als verkrachten toch? Dat is een Rasoel Allah onwaardigd.Hun bezittingen geconfisceerd,
dat is roofd moord.ethnisse zuivering, van de ergste zoort.  :stomp:

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Je vergeet een ding, ik ben niet Jesus, maar een gewoon zondaar.Ik probeer een goede christen te zijn, maar voel me niet geroepen om in zijn voetstappen, te treden.
> Dat doden verkrachten en oorlog voeren,en crimineel zijn,dat was het leven van Mohamad, jouw profeet. Hoe moet ik het dan 
> anders noemen? denk aan Baader,Uhud en al die andere slachtvelden die Mohamad gevoerd heeft, de drie Joodse stammen die 
> hij uitgemoord en uit Arabie verbannen heeft, de vrouwen gevangen, en verkracht werden eentje heeft Mohamad zelfs getrouwd, nadat ze haar man heeft vermoordt.Dat is zelfs erger als verkrachten toch? Dat is een Rasoel Allah onwaardigd.Hun bezittingen geconfisceerd,
> dat is roofd moord.ethnisse zuivering, van de ergste zoort. *



Zelfde tip: lexicon. Wishful thinking, man  :handbang:

----------


## pepe

ik las het even serieus, maar toen ik daaronder: diederik jan zag staan, moest ik even lachen. 

je weet natuurlijk nooit hoe mohammed het bedoeld heeft, maar het gaat duidelijk 1 richting uit....

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Hier probeer je ons al weer te belazeren, met geabrogeerde Soerat;55.*


Jouw hersenen zijn geabrogeerd mafketel.

----------


## ameliana

Ik begrijp eigenlijk niet waarom je zoveel moeite doet om het tegendeel te bewijzen. Als je een beetje logisch kunt redeneren dan kom je tot besef dat er in de bijbel veel geknoeid is om het naar eigen zeggen eenvoudiger te maken voor de mens omdat die niet kon voldoen aan de eisen van God. En een moslim zal nooit grijpen naar de bijbel want waarom zou hij als hij de Qoran heeft, begrijp je naar waar ik naar toe wil. Ik snap ook niet waarom er vernieuwingen zijn in de bijbel, dat zegt al voor mij genoeg. Als een oprechte moslima zul je mij toch niet kunnen overtuigen met enkele citaten en vergelijkingen of wil je gewoon je geweten sussen? Of wil je provoceren en reacties uitlokken?
Ik vind het absurd en nutteloos werk. Maar ja sommige mensen houden zich blijkbaar graag bezig met onozele futuliteiten. En ja geloof mij wat het vergelijken betreft denk je nu echt dat jij de eerste bent die daarmee begongen is???? Waarom denk je meschien dat er zoveel cristenen en heidenen zich bekeren tot de Islam???? Het heeft geen enkele zin om verder te doen, ik zou zeggen trek je conclusies eruit!!!!!!

----------


## MarinadeMix

> _Geplaatst door DiederikJan_ 
> *Wat is jullie favoriete koranvers?
> 
> De mijne is soera 2:224
> "Uw vrouwen zijn een akker voor u - komt daarom tot uw akker, zoals het u behaagt en doet goed voor uzelf (...)"
> 
> Groetjes, DiederikJan*


Het is Soera 2:223 

223. Uw vrouwen zijn een akker voor u - komt daarom tot uw akker, zoals het u behaagt en doet goed voor uzelf en vreest Allah en weet, dat gij Hem zult ontmoeten en geef goede tijdingen aan de gelovigen.

Dit houdt een verbod op Sodomie in, Rikje en Pepe :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## selefiealyaqeen

Assalamoe'alaikoem wara7matulahi Ta'ala wabarakatuhoe

In De Naam Van Allah De Barmahartige, De Genadevolle

'Isa ibnoe Maryam was een Profeet..Boodschapper..dienaar van Allah de Heer van de wereldwezens (Moge Allah hem zegenen en hem vrede schenken) 

Toen de engelen zeiden: 'O Marjam! Allah geeft je het goede nieuws door een woord van Hem. Zijn naam zal zijn 'Messiah, 'Iesa, de zoon van Marjam', hoog van aanzien in deze wereld en in de volgende wereld. Hij zal bij degene horen, die het dichst bij Allah zijn. Hij zal tot de mensen spreken in de wieg en als hij volwassen is, Hij zal n van de rechtvaardigen zijn.'Ze zei: 'Mijn Heer! Hoe kan ik een zoon hebben, daar geen man mij heeft aangeraakt? 'Hij zei: Gewoon zo. Allah schept, wat Hij wil. Wanneer Hij iets beslist, dan zegt Hij alleen: Wees en het wordt. Hij zal hem het Boek, de Wijsheid, de Taurah en het Evangelie onderwijzen. En Hij zal de Boodschapper voor de kinderen van Isral zijn.'(En 'Iesa zei als baby) : 'Ik ben tot jullie gekomen met een teken van jullie Heer, dat ik iets voor zal voor jullie zal scheppen uit klei, dat de vrom van een vogel heeft, met toestemming van Allah. En ik zal de blinde genezen en de melaatsten en zal doden doen herleven. En ik zal u meedelen, wat jullie eten en wat jullie in je huizen opslaan. Ik bevestig wat voor mij was in de Taurah, en zal iets wettig voor jullie maken,wat onwettig voor jullie was. Ik breng jullie een teken van jullie Heer. Vrees daarom Allah en gehoorzaam mij. Allah is mijn Heer en jullie Heer, aanbidt Hem dus. Dit is de rechte weg.'Toen 'Iesa ongeloof in hen bemerkte, zei hij: 'Wie zijn de helpers voor Allah? 'De discipelen zeiden: 'Wij zijn de helpers van Allah. Wij geloven in Allah. En wij getuigen, dat wij moslims zijn. Onze Heer, wij geloven in wat U hebt geopenbaard en volgen deze Boodschapper. Schrijf ons onder hen die getuigen!'Maar anderen smeedden plannen, en Allah smeedde plannen. Maar Allah smeedt het beste. Toen Allah zei: 'O 'Iesa, Ik zal jou nemen en tot Mij verheffen, en je zuiveren van hen die ongelovig zijn. Ik zal de mensen die jou volgen, boven de mensen plaatsen, die jou afwezen, tot aan de Dag Des Oordeels. Dan zullen jullie allemaal tot Mij terugkeren, en Ik zal tussen jullie oordelen, over dat, waarin jullie van mening verschilden. Degene die afwijzen, die zal Ik met een verschrikkelijke straf in deze wereld straffen, en in de volgende. Zij zullen geen helpers hebben. Zij die geloven en goede daden doen, zullen ten volle beloond worden. Allah houdt niet wat van de onrechtvaardigen. Dat is wat Wij je voordragen van de tekenen en de wijze Vermaning. Het geval van 'Iesa is bij Allah hetzelfde als dat van Adam. Hij (Allah) schiep hem uit stof en zei: 'Wees', en hij werd. De waarheid is van jullie Heer. Wees niet van n van de twijfelaars. ( QS Ali-'imraan 3: 45-60)

Hij ('Iesa) zei: 'Ik ben een dienaar van Allah. Hij heeft mij het Boek gegeven, en mij tot een Profeet gemaakt. Hij heeft mij gezegend, waar ik ook ben. En Hij heeft mij gezegd te bidden en de zakat te betalen, zolang als ik leef, en om liefdevol te zijn jegens mijn moeder. Hij heeft van mij geen trots of slecht mens gemaakt. Vrede was met mij op de dag van geboorte, tot aan mij dood, en de dag, dat ik weer zal worden opgewekt.' (QS Marjam 19: 30-33)

'Er is niet iemand onder de Mensen van het Boek die er niet in zal geloven, vr zijn dood. En op de Dag Der Opstanding zal hij ( 'Iesa) een getuige tegen hen zijn.' (QS Al-Nisaa' 4: 159)
(met de mensen van het Boek word bedoelt op de joden en christenen)

Het Goede nieuws van de komst van de profeet Mohammed, moge Allah hem zegenen en vrede schenken.

'Iesa voltooide zijn profetische taak niet, vanwege de intense vijandigheid en samenzweringen van de joden tegen hem, en vanwege zijn eigen zwakte en gebrek aan helpers. Hij ging heen van zijn mensen en gehoorzaamde het bevel van zijn Heer. Hij gaf hen het goede nieuws van een profeet die na hem zou komen en wiens taak het zou zijn om te voltooien waarmee hij was begonnen. Die boodschap zou zich over de hele wereld verspreiden. Door hem zou de gunst van Allah aan Zijn slaven vervolmaakt worden, en het bewijs tegen zijn schepping geleverd.

Toen 'Iesa, zoon van Marjam, zei: 'O kinderen van Isral, Ik ben Allah's Boodschapper voor jullie, Ik bevestig wat voor mij was in de Taurah, en geef jullie het blijde nieuws van een Boodschapper die na mij zal komen. Zijn naam is Ahmad. (QS Al-An'aam 61:6

De Messiah, de zoon van Marjam, was alleen maar een Boodschapper, Alle Boodschappers vr hem zijn heen gegaan. En zijn moeder was een rechtsgeschapen vrouw. Zij aten allebei voedsel. Zie, Hoe Wij de tekenen voor hen duidelijk maken, en zie, hoe zij afgewend hebben van de waarheid. Zeg: Aanbidden jullie naast Allah, wat geen goed of kwaad kan doen? Het is Allah, Die Alhorend, Alwetend is.
( QS Al- Maa-idah 5: 75-76)

(Maththeus 4: 10): en: 'Er staat geschreven. dat jullie bidden tot de Heer jullie God, en Hem alleen aanbidden,'(Lukas 4:8)


'Het past een mens niet, als Allah hem het boek en de macht en het profeetschap gegeven heeft, dat hij dan tot de mensen zou zeggen: 'Wees mijn dienaren buiten Allah.'Maar wel: 'Wees dienaren van God, op grond van wat jullie onderwijzen van het Boek en van wat jullie studeren.'Evenmin zal Hij jullie gebieden om de engelen en profeten als goden te aanvaarden. Zou Hij jullie ongeloof aanbevelen, nadat jullie moslims waren? (QS Ali-'imraan 3: 79-80) 

Zij, die zeggen: 'Allah, Hij is de Messiah, de zoon van Marjam' geloven zeker niet. Terwijl toch de Messiah zei: 'O kinderen van Isral, aanbidt Allah, Mijn Heer en jullie Heer.'Wie iets met Allah vereenzelvigt, voor hem zal Allah de toegang tot de Tuin verbieden. Hun bestemming is het Vuur. De onrechtvaardigen zullen geen helper hebben. 
( QS Al-Maa-idah 5:72)

'De Messiah vindt het niet te min om een dienaar van Allah te zijn, en de engelen die dicht bij Hem zijn evenmin. Wie het te min vindt om in Allah's dienst te zijn en zich verhoogmoedigt, Hij zal ze toch allemaal tot Zich roepen, Zij die geloven en goede daden doen, die zal Hij ten volle belonen en hen nog meer geven van Zijn overvloed. Maar degenen die niet wilden en hoogmoedig waren, die zal Hij met een pijnlijke straf straffen, zij zullen buiten Allah geen helper of vriend vinden.'
(QS An-Nisaa' 4:172-173)

Wanneer Allah zal zeggen: 'Iesa, zoon van Marjam! Zei jij tegen de mensen: 'Neem mij en mijn moeder als twee goden naast Allah? 'Dan zal 'Iesa antwoorden: Heilig bent U. Ik zou nooit iets kunnen zeggen waarop ik geen recht had. Als ik het gezegd heb, had U het geweten. U weet wat in mijn ziel is, en ik weet niet wat in Uw ziel is. U bent de Kenner van het ongeziene. Ik zei niets anders tegen hen, dan wat U mij bevolen hebt: Aanbidt Allah, mijn Heer en jullie Heer.'Ik was getuige van hen, zolang ik in hun midden was, Maar nadat U mij tot U genomen had, was U de Bewaker over hen. en U bent Getuige van alle dingen. Als U hen straft, zij zijn Uw dienaren. Als U hen vergeeft, bent U de Almachtige, de Alwijze.'Allah zal zeggen:'Dit is een dag, waarop de rechtsgeschapenen zullen profiteren van hun rechtschapenheid. Voor hen zijn Tuinen, waar rivieren doorheen stromen, zij zullen daarin voor eeuwig verblijven. Allah heeft behagen in hen en zij hebben behagen in Hem. Dit is de grootste zegepraal. 'Van Allah is het koningkrijk der hemelen en der aarde en alles wat daartussen is. Hij heeft macht over alle dingen. ( QS Al-Maa-idah 5: 116-120)

BISMILAHI RA7MEN IRAHIEM
in de naam van Allah, De Barmhartige, De Genadevolle 
ALHAMDU LILLAAHI RABIEL'AALAMIEN
alle lof is aan Allah, de Heer van de wereldwezens
ARA7MAN IRA7IEM
De Barmhartige, De Genadevolle
MALIEKI YAWMID DIEN
De Enige Eigenaar van de Dag Des Oordeels
IYYAAKA NA'BOEDU WA IYYAAKA NASTA'IEN
U (Alleen) aanbidden wij, en U (Alleen) vragen wij ( voor alles) om hulp
IHDINAS SIRAATAL MUSTAQIEM
Leidt ons op het Rechte Pad
SIRAATAL LADHIENA AN'A MTA 'ALAYHIM GHAYRIL MAGHDOEBI 'ALAYHI WALAD DAALIEN
Het Pad van degene die U gunsten hebben gekregen en niet van de degenen die Uw woede hebben gewekt of van degenen die dwalen.

( ameen !!!) (QS Al-Faatihah 1:7)

......AAN ALLAH IS HET EERSTE EN HET LAATSTE GEBOD....

.IK GETUIG DAT ER GN GOD IS DAN ALLAH, EN IK GETUIG DAT MOHAMMED ZIJN BOODSCHAPPER EN DIENAAR IS

ESH HADOE EN LE ILLAHA ILLALLAH WA ESH HADOE ENNE MOEHAMMEDEN RASOELLOELLAH

----------

